# INA : Coolant Hardware UPGRADE - Billet coolant flange & fittings



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core ****

*** If you are interested in billet coolant components send us an email to [email protected] but as of right now we have pulled this product from the market. The products could not be manufactured in a timely fashion and the quality recieved was not up to our standards so we are in the process of redoing the entire system.
Send over an email if you have anymore questions. ***


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

WTH, why do you have the same thread in the same section?
anyways, anything in the works for a hardline?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (shimmy2244)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shimmy2244* »_WTH, why do you have the same thread in the same section?
anyways, anything in the works for a hardline?

Making it easier on the moderators.Please post all questions in this thread.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hardlines are in the works now.


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Hardlines are in the works now.

cool, standing by... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (shimmy2244)*

Good stuff ISSY


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

Billet coolant flanges will be available shortly



























_Modified by INA at 11:58 PM 2-14-2010_


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

damnit, just what I need! more cool shiny parts to spend money on! cool product tho' will need it when time comes! 
what coolant flanges tho?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_damnit, just what I need! more cool shiny parts to spend money on! cool product tho' will need it when time comes! 
what coolant flanges tho? 

Thermostat housing & the side flange on the cylinder head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

sweet, any eta on them?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_sweet, any eta on them? 

Will be Thursday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

ready for shipping? awsome, might order everything at once! thanks


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (BiH)*

I need those for sure.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (macosxuser)*

got any spy pics


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_got any spy pics









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (shimmy2244)*

mmmm billet coolant flange, now were talking. As soon as these are ready im getting the whole lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (SkootySkoo)*

last time I mentioned billet coolant flanges I got laughed at here! Glad INA has better reputation than me!


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

anticipating some billet soon...


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

BOUT TIME! I wanted some ever since that guy machined his I saw a while back in a thread here. Why didnt I check this 2 days ago since I ghetto rigged some heaterhose back on my car for a short term fix since i gotta have heat for 2 more months in my jetta. Damn winter car died...
So you also have plans for the plastic donger hanging off the cyclinder head too, the one that heads to the heater core and holds the temp sensor? SWEET!!! save me some tig welding time!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

All that I can ask is tell a friend because we are making 50 units.


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have seen them! They are so beautiful!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (shimmy2244)*

any pics yet of the coolant flanges yet?


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_any pics yet of the coolant flanges yet? 

I'll let Issam post em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm reserving mine now


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (shimmy2244)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shimmy2244* »_
I'll let Issam post em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm reserving mine now









Sexy no?


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_








Sexy no?

very sexy indeed.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (shimmy2244)*

come on sam you gonna post these pics or what....dont make me log into my photbucket at work


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Boomdaddymack)*

lets see them!!!


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (BiH)*

so whats up with the flange we gonna get a ship date on this thing








and we are still waiting for pics


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (Boomdaddymack)*

ETA on the hardlines?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Boomdaddymack)*

got these from INA months back...
the entire coolant system is -an fittings.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Are you making the temp-sensor housing with the factory line side to the radiator and an to the heater core?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_got these from INA months back...
the entire coolant system is -an fittings. 
















very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

















come and get em!


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

how much are they shipped? to 99301 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_how much are they shipped? to 99301 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pricing posted Todd







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

sorry i got excited and posted before i looked haha thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_sorry i got excited and posted before i looked haha thanks

Added! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bump for Page 2!


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

very copied.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
very copied. 

i thought yours looked so good, i had to do it. dont hate.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
very copied. 

what isn't ? Shifter bushings ? H beam rods ? lol


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
what isn't ? Shifter bushings ? H beam rods ? lol

you gotta understand...everything he comes up with is the equivalent of "the wheel."


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Savvv)*

+1 for that billet flange. It says on the first post that theres a port for an aftermarket temp gauge but I dont see it on the picture, any better pics of a finished flange?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re:*

Issam has created a lot of custom parts for people by request. This particular product does not seem to be all that readily available. Sure someone at some point may have had such a product made, but competition and availability > eveything else regardless of origin. 
I haven't seen these products with the current options to date. And i've been around. 


_Modified by 16plus4v at 1:25 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (16plus4v)*

so much talk about who and what. try chevrolet or ford there is 10 of everything out there water pumps, cyl heads ,serp belt kits, air cleaners, intake manifolds and they are all close in design. 
either way lets just be glad there are options out there. if there is another made i would like to see it if its better i will buy that one otherwise thanks issam for some more cool parts for the vw audi guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
very copied. 

Would you prefer it to be 1 pieced?








Only so many ways you can do flange + fitting.

_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_everything he comes up with is the equivalent of "the wheel."

I have PERSONALLY brought over 800 NEW and FRESH products to the 4 cylinder VAG scene from as early as the 8V days.
When we do it ...its "copying"
when others do it ....its "innovation"
Gotta love it
All PM's replied
17 more available.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I have PERSONALLY brought over 800 NEW and FRESH products to the 4 cylinder VAG scene from as early as the 8V days.
When we do it ...its "copying"
when others do it ....its "innovation"
Gotta love it
All PM's replied
17 more available.

My post wasn't directed at you, fyi.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_
My post wasn't directed at you, fyi.

It sounded that it was directed at me.My apologies....you know how the internet is.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

issam you got a flange for people who dont run heaters?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_issam you got a flange for people who dont run heaters?

You can just put a 10-AN cap on the end of it similar to a flare cap.We can supply this if needed.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i sent you a pm


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

emailed


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

Our Drag car will be using these Ina coolant flanges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (autoxtrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem* »_Our Drag car will be using these Ina coolant flanges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

Issam, send me one too as per our discussion for my B5. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Issam, send me one too as per our discussion for my B5. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























I will need about 4 years for that one.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

i would be interested to see this list of 800 products?
Do you offer all of them on your website?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_i would be interested to see this list of 800 products?
Do you offer all of them on your website?

Sure
send me an email and I will be able to assist you further.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

List updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

if i were anybody thinking about ever running this flange i would buy it now and save the 50.00 bucks to put twords other mods


----------



## Caged_Bora_R1.8T (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_if i were anybody thinking about ever running this flange i would buy it now and save the 50.00 bucks to put twords other mods









For sure but they'll still be worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DGAFXXX (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I would have saw this yesterday, I just ordered a new oem one. But I just might have to get one of these Issam.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (DGAFXXX)*

Updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

emailed order http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## iLove2dubb (Feb 3, 2008)

Make them for a mk3/mk2 application and they will sell like hot cakes!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (iLove2dubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iLove2dubb* »_Make them for a mk3/mk2 application and they will sell like hot cakes!

These will allready work in a MKII & MIII


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

these are -10 AN. mk2/3 heater core is 3/4 hose. which is -12.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Is anodizing available by chance? Black to be specific


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (bakana)*

payment sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (SkootySkoo)*

Lots of nice parts coming out for the 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Payment sent bump for an awesome product


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

pardon the ignorance but without looking at my motor how does this affect that hard metal coolant pipe or are you guys still working on that solution as well?


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

hey sam put me down for 2 if you can i have another motor that i will be putting together and i dont want to miss out on this deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

Does this also come with the o-ring?


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (shimmy2244)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shimmy2244* »_Does this also come with the o-ring?

i'm not sure if it does but if it does not i know its cut to oe spec so you can get one from the dealership or partrs warehouse that has the o-ring for the coolant flange


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (shimmy2244)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shimmy2244* »_Does this also come with the o-ring?

No,
Once I have the entire kit put together then i will include all the hardware everyone needs.
For right now I am just focused on getting everyone the billet flanges they have been waiting for.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
No,
Once I have the entire kit put together then i will include all the hardware everyone needs.
For right now I am just focused on getting everyone the billet flanges they have been waiting for.

pardon the ignorance but without looking at my motor how does this affect that hard metal coolant pipe or are you guys still working on that solution as well?


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
pardon the ignorance but without looking at my motor how does this affect that hard metal coolant pipe or are you guys still working on that solution as well?

wondering the same thing on this issue


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_
wondering the same thing on this issue

also like the heater hoses, the same could be made for the radiator, no? same style fittings maybe bigger


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_
i'm not sure if it does but if it does not i know its cut to oe spec so you can get one from the dealership or partrs warehouse that has the o-ring for the coolant flange

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
pardon the ignorance but without looking at my motor how does this affect that hard metal coolant pipe or are you guys still working on that solution as well?

Well for right now if you wanted you could run a 1/2" NPT to barb fitting and use the OEM coolant line between the bypass pipe and the billet flange.
When the entire kit is done the only rubber hoses in your entire system will be between the flanges and the radiator.Everything else will be braided http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Well for right now if you wanted you could run a 1/2" NPT to barb fitting and use the OEM coolant line between the bypass pipe and the billet flange.
When the entire kit is done the only rubber hoses in your entire system will be between the flanges and the radiator.Everything else will be braided http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

blown motor, i can be patient


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
blown motor, i can be patient

















10 more available


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

I am definitely in for the for the entire kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Well for right now if you wanted you could run a 1/2" NPT to barb fitting and use the OEM coolant line between the bypass pipe and the billet flange.
When the entire kit is done the only rubber hoses in your entire system will be between the flanges and the radiator.Everything else will be braided http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What is the hard coolant pipe for? Are you saying we could use the coolant bypass port on this piece of yours and run it to the entrance near t-stat housing? 
I'd like to remove that hardline, how do I go about doing that? Thanks.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_








10 more available

as soon as i buy it youll make the flanges for the radiator.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_









What alternator bracket is that? More info please


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

Nice looking piece. I was so close to making one of these when I made my Bypass pipe for the 058 block, but I decided it was too much work at the time








How soon will these be available? Maybe I missed that.


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

very nice piece, INA.
that one has been awhile coming.
maybe i should get one of them for my new motor. hmmmmm.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_$hit someone made it before us. That pricing is unbelievable. They must be utilizing widgets and sweatshop laborers.

Oh Snap!















WTG INA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Imola Yellow GTi at 7:33 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
How soon will these be available? Maybe I missed that.

Shawn,
these will be shipping by the end of next week.
What I did with my ABF 20V is I had a 90* piece of aluminum cut and welded to contour around the AEB water pump housing and the rear coolant housing.
The only silicone hose I needed was a 2" straight section to join the water pump housing to the hard pipe.Your piece is amazing though









_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_
I'd like to remove that hardline, how do I go about doing that? Thanks.

You cant remove the hardline.It is a vital part of your coolant system

_Quote, originally posted by *edisonr* »_
What alternator bracket is that? More info please









ABF bracket modified to fit 06A block.
Send me a PM for this. We also have 65A racing alternator set ups that are on a couple European motors.

_Quote, originally posted by *vortechMK3* »_very nice piece, INA.
that one has been awhile coming.
maybe i should get one of them for my new motor. hmmmmm.

Maybe you should.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Shawn,
these will be shipping by the end of next week.

I will take one then.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
I will take one then.

Shoot over an email


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Shoot over an email









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (sdezego)*

Count me in as well. I love me some bolt on goodness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

that t-stat cover for the 06A, can it still use the t-stat?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
You cant remove the hardline.It is a vital part of your coolant system


Whoops, should have reworded that to replace not remove. I'm not sure if there is threading in the t-stat housing area but I'd be looking to replace with something that wouldn't be in the way of the compressor inlet for different TIP options.
Also, I'm not too familiar with the cooling system but is there any way to tap into that part you're selling (the bypass port) for a turbo coolant feed?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Shoot over an email









email sent


----------



## thereturn2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_Also, I'm not too familiar with the cooling system but is there any way to tap into that part you're selling (the bypass port) for a turbo coolant feed? 


the turbo is fed coolant from the port on the back of the block. irregardless of whether it is 058, AEB, BAM, AGU, AWP, AWW, 06A, whatever. please see the link below for the Coolant 101 lesson.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4768069


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vortechMK3* »_that t-stat cover for the 06A, can it still use the t-stat?


Hi








Not sure, but I would hope so ?


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Hi








Not sure, but I would hope so ?










hi







back at ya








the one i am referring to is on the pic where he asks about the ABF alt bracket, and ones with plates made to replace the plastic thing. 
Issam made me a plate, but i do not have a block here to check it, and i do want to be running a t-stat. so i may just mod it to fit is all.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vortechMK3* »_
hi







back at ya








the one i am referring to is on the pic where he asks about the ABF alt bracket, and ones with plates made to replace the plastic thing. 
Issam made me a plate, but i do not have a block here to check it, and i do want to be running a t-stat. so i may just mod it to fit is all.

I think I see a tstat in there


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

ya, me too, thats why i asked.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thereturn2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thereturn2010* »_
the turbo is fed coolant from the port on the back of the block. irregardless of whether it is 058, AEB, BAM, AGU, AWP, AWW, 06A, whatever. please see the link below for the Coolant 101 lesson.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4768069

That was a good read. I've just heard from a few different places that it goes the other way around. Although I didn't have much space I tried looking under the hood and following the lines.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_
Also, I'm not too familiar with the cooling system but is there any way to tap into that part you're selling (the bypass port) for a turbo coolant feed? 

coolant feed = block
coolant return = bypass pipe running around the side of the motor.








8 more available


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
coolant feed = block
coolant return = bypass pipe running around the side of the motor.








8 more available

Still got pneumonia ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Still got pneumonia ? 

Like the ****ing plague.....I am hacking up mucus that makes gold bbs wheels look clear.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

anybody else getting in on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_anybody else getting in on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im waiting to see the solution for the coolant bypass hardpipe.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_
Im waiting to see the solution for the coolant bypass hardpipe.

i wouldnt worry to much about it that will be a pretty easy solution. with the way everything else looks i'm sure it will be top notch hardware







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (Boomdaddymack)*

These will start shipping on Tuesday 
6 more available.


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

hardline update?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (SkootySkoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_hardline update?


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (engineerd18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engineerd18t* »_ Update?
















Oh yeah plague sucksss







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Get better soon!


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_hardline update?


yes!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (SkootySkoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_hardline update?

Should have something to show for next week wednesday.
Picking them up from the powdercoaters on Monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Should have something to show for next week wednesday.
Picking them up from the powdercoaters on Monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (SkootySkoo)*

thanks INA 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (Boomdaddymack)*

np! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All billet flanges have been shipped out.


----------



## ryscorewell (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't forget to save one for the .:R


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ryscorewell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryscorewell* »_Don't forget to save one for the .:R









Allready did


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

WOW, these look as nice in person as the pics. 100% Top quality work!
Chef recommends


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (sdezego)*

mail man just droped off mine, looks very nice! 
any pics of the hard line?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

pm sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Received mine today...it is spot on...hardline updates as well?


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (nebio_b5)*

don't need this but great idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

will this be availible with the hoses to go to the heater core also


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Mine came in as well


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_will this be availible with the hoses to go to the heater core also

Will be offering a complete kit once everything is done.
You waited 10 years for a billet flange for the cylinder head.Couple more days for a complete kit wont hurt


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Will be offering a complete kit once everything is done.
You waited 10 years for a billet flange for the cylinder head.Couple more days for a complete kit wont hurt










yeai kno cant wait


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

got mine in the mail yesterday and I humped it when I took it out of the box. However, I am not a -10 AN


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

its wed issam! show us what you got!


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

Neat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (OneEight60)*

watching and waiting for full kit!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (glimark)*

waiting for hardline pics!


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

works on a B5 ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_its wed issam! show us what you got!

Got a car in here that will be getting the Mishimoto rad so I will be doing the complete install on that and then I will show you.

_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_works on a B5 ?

No but I can make one for the B5's if you can drum up enough interest.
Still got about 6 on the shelf.


_Modified by INA at 6:30 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Got a car in here that will be getting the Mishimoto rad so I will be doing the complete install on that and then I will show you.

Duda - not stealing my ideas are you?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Duda - not stealing my ideas are you?









i assure you, you're to late.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

things are looking good sam cant wait to see updates on the lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Duda - not stealing my ideas are you?









Not at all Dutch









_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_things are looking good sam cant wait to see updates on the lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Thanks Todd


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

bumpich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BiH)*

thanks scott for the polish work


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*

mine is painted, looks ok but I might change my mind and drop it off for powdercoat! PC hides the welds nicely


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_its wed issam! show us what you got!

x2


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (engineerd18t)*

coming coming coming coming coming....


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_coming coming coming coming coming....


thats what she said...


----------



## MAKK (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_thanks scott for the polish work


















You're welcome on those welds too Todd...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_
thats what she said...

lol beat me to it.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

Just curious as to why the portruding parts could not be CNC'd separately and threaded onto the main body to provide a weldless final product part?
CNC components separately.
Thread together.
CNC again through the main body once parts are threaded in.
Someone please respond.


_Modified by Imola Yellow GTi at 3:03 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: INA : Coolant Hardware UPGRADE - Billet coolant flange & fittings (Imola Yellow GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Imola Yellow GTi* »_Just curious as to why the portruding parts could not be CNC'd separately and threaded onto the main body to provide a weldless final product part?

We could have done that with the coolant temp sensor port BUT you would have still had to weld the cylinder head base plate onto the radiator nipple portion. To make this from 1 SOLID CHUNK of aluminum would have required an MSRP in the $350+ USD range which I know is out of the price range for many of you.
If you have the time you could use a dremel and sand down the welds.Blast them end product with some baking soda or similar soft media and you will end up with a very nice piece.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

meh who cares, i mean half our cars are rigged anyway right?







as long as it works


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
No but I can make one for the B5's if you can drum up enough interest.
Still got about 6 on the shelf.



How many would we need for aeb?


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_How many would we need for aeb?

This. ^^^


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: INA : Coolant Hardware UPGRADE - Billet coolant flange & fittings (Imola Yellow GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Imola Yellow GTi* »_Just curious as to why the portruding parts could not be CNC'd separately and threaded onto the main body to provide a weldless final product part?
CNC components separately.
Thread together.
CNC again through the main body once parts are threaded in.
Someone please respond.

_Modified by Imola Yellow GTi at 3:03 PM 3-14-2010_

Dont really understand why....I personally think a professionally welded piece looks t!ts. A smooth 1 unit piece would be booooring imo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
How many would we need for aeb? 


15 at least
who wants hardlines?
show of hands!?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

hardlines! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

in for hardline


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

damn it issam stop teasing us


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
15 at least
who wants hardlines?
show of hands!?


you should start a new thread for AEB on the b5 forum so it doesnt get confusing.. just an idea.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
you should start a new thread for AEB on the b5 forum so it doesnt get confusing.. just an idea. 

I will a little later
got to take care of some hardline people first.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

Details on hardlines, pics, prices, etc. Just looking to clean up near compressor inlet area for easier installs.


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (engineerd18t)*

still waitin


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_damn it issam stop teasing us

hah


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Would Loooooooove Ta See A 'Teaser' Pic Of This Hardline








I'm DEFINITELY In For One!!!


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
who wants hardlines?
show of hands!?


I DO!!!!!!!!


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_15 at least

In for AEB.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

bump needing my hardlines soon are there any done or any pics?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

maybe MAKK is lagging

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

the hard lines are all issam he is working hard on these lines from what i was told http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*

waiting on the powdercoaters
can show some of them in raw steel but thats not what I want to do.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

cant wait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MAKK (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_maybe MAKK is lagging

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Definitely not lagging on this end, as stated before, INA is in complete control of the hard pipes.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Should have something to show for next week wednesday.
Picking them up from the powdercoaters on Monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what monday were you picking these up from powdercoat?
oh and you still never called.










_Modified by Boomdaddymack at 8:29 AM 3-20-2010_


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Ready ta order the coolant housing, Isaam







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

Looking forward to the kit...


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

Hardlines?


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (mstrayer)*

credit card in hand wheres the finished product


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_waiting on the powdercoaters
can show some of them in raw steel but thats not what I want to do.


damn powdercoaters


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
damn powdercoaters










They are doing the best they can given the time frame they were given.Should have sent them to Narbie instead.....
My apologies everyone.
I know everyone is waiting on a line kit but I am just waiting for fittings and such to make it as OEM as possible. We only made 10 hardline kits so if you are interested please add your name to the list below:
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

haha i was kidding....cant rush and get good results
they will be worth the wait.....love everything ive gotten from INA






















ohh and email at you issam


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
They are doing the best they can given the time frame they were given.Should have sent them to Narbie instead.....
My apologies everyone.
I know everyone is waiting on a line kit but I am just waiting for fittings and such to make it as OEM as possible. We only made 10 hardline kits so if you are interested please add your name to the list below:
1. SkootySkoo
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SkootySkoo)*

Quote, originally posted by INA »
They are doing the best they can given the time frame they were given.Should have sent them to Narbie instead.....
My apologies everyone.
I know everyone is waiting on a line kit but I am just waiting for fittings and such to make it as OEM as possible. We only made 10 hardline kits so if you are interested please add your name to the list below:
1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I know everyone is waiting on a line kit but I am just waiting for fittings and such to make it as OEM as possible. We only made 10 hardline kits so if you are interested please add your name to the list below:
1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

I know everyone is waiting on a line kit but I am just waiting for fittings and such to make it as OEM as possible. We only made 10 hardline kits so if you are interested please add your name to the list below:
1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99
4.Oneeight60
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (OneEight60)*

I know everyone is waiting on a line kit but I am just waiting for fittings and such to make it as OEM as possible. We only made 10 hardline kits so if you are interested please add your name to the list below:
1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99
4.Oneeight60
5.chaugner
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_I know everyone is waiting on a line kit but I am just waiting for fittings and such to make it as OEM as possible. We only made 10 hardline kits so if you are interested please add your name to the list below:
1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99
4.Oneeight60
5.chaugner
6.boomdaddymack
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*

1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99
4. Oneeight60
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. Dutch1967
8.
9.
10.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99
4. Oneeight60
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. Dutch1967
8. engineerd18t
9.
10.

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (engineerd18t)*

1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99
4. Oneeight60
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. Dutch1967
8. engineerd18t
9. BIH
10.
any pricing on it yet?


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BiH)*

1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99
4. Oneeight60
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. Dutch1967
8. engineerd18t
9. BIH
10.glimark


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glimark* »_1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99
4. Oneeight60
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. Dutch1967
8. engineerd18t
9. BIH
10.glimark


That was fast....








Id like to keep pricing around 130 USD for the cross over pipe but we will see once it is all said and done.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*

Guys, do you mind filling out this list telling me if you have an air cooled or OEM water cooled oil cooler?
Thanks.
1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99 - Aircooled Oil Cooler
4. Oneeight60
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. Dutch1967
8. engineerd18t
9. BIH
10.glimark


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

aftermarket oil cooler is what i would like to run but if the hard line kit is set up for the factory oil cooler then i would sway to running the stock cooler for this year and worry about changing it up next year. so i'm good how ever you make it. odds are i would say most people are going stock oil cooler with this kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

yeah i wish it was threaded so we can put a cap on it, but a rubber one will do as long as its something high quality


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Guys, do you mind filling out this list telling me if you have an air cooled or OEM water cooled oil cooler?
Thanks.
1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99 - Aircooled Oil Cooler
4. Oneeight60
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. Dutch1967
8. engineerd18t
9. BIH (air cooled oil cooler)
10.glimark


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Guys, do you mind filling out this list telling me if you have an air cooled or OEM water cooled oil cooler?
Thanks.
1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99 - Aircooled Oil Cooler
4. Oneeight60
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. Dutch1967
8. engineerd18t
9. BIH
10.glimark

Sam - I do not need the hard-lines since I already made my own due to running the DSG box with the 1.8T, so I removed myself from the list so one spot still available... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99 - Aircooled Oil Cooler
4. Oneeight60
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. engineerd18t
8. BIH (air cooled oil cooler)
9. glimark
10.


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Guys, do you mind filling out this list telling me if you have an air cooled or OEM water cooled oil cooler?
Thanks.
1. SkootySkoo (OEM)
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99 - Aircooled Oil Cooler
4. Oneeight60
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. Dutch1967
8. engineerd18t
9. BIH
10.glimark


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Sam - I do not need the hard-lines since I already made my own due to running the DSG box with the 1.8T, so I removed myself from the list so one spot still available... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99 - Aircooled Oil Cooler
4. Oneeight60
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. engineerd18t
8. BIH (air cooled oil cooler)
9. glimark
10.forvwlife


il jump on here for now


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

Perfect guys
thanks so much! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub
3. halchka99 - Aircooled Oil Cooler
4. Oneeight60(oem)
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. engineerd18t
8. BIH (air cooled oil cooler)
9. glimark
10.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

1. SkootySkoo
2. Mr.V-Dub-Aircooled Oil Cooler
3. halchka99 - Aircooled Oil Cooler
4. Oneeight60(oem)
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. engineerd18t
8. BIH (air cooled oil cooler)
9. glimark
10.


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.V-Dub)*

1. SkootySkoo OEM
2. Mr.V-Dub-Aircooled Oil Cooler
3. halchka99 - Aircooled Oil Cooler
4. Oneeight60(oem)
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. engineerd18t
8. BIH (air cooled oil cooler)
9. glimark
10.

Could I possibly see some aftermarket oil cooler setups?


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (SkootySkoo)*

any pics of this thing fitted?


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (SkootySkoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_1. SkootySkoo OEM
2. Mr.V-Dub-Aircooled Oil Cooler
3. halchka99 - Aircooled Oil Cooler
4. Oneeight60(oem)
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. engineerd18t
8. BIH (air cooled oil cooler)
9. glimark
10.

Could I possibly see some aftermarket oil cooler setups?
 x2


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (SkootySkoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_1. SkootySkoo OEM
2. Mr.V-Dub-Aircooled Oil Cooler
3. halchka99 - Aircooled Oil Cooler
4. Oneeight60(oem)
5. chaugner
6. boomdaddymack
7. engineerd18t
8. BIH (air cooled oil cooler)
9. glimark
10.

Could I possibly see some aftermarket oil cooler setups?

mine is not installed yet but thats what im gonna be running. I got my kit frm bahn brenenI think.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_any pics of this thing fitted?

Going to have them up with the new 034 breather fittings
going to be pretty trick


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

issam you are worse then a girl promising to put out! TEASE!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

hahaha, lets see some pics already, this is killing me


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_issam you are worse then a girl promising to put out! TEASE!

Difference is I give I dont take...








I am sorry for the teasers but everyone knows by now how we operate


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

I am losing faith! Im about to cut one on my Hurco


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

is this gonna be done before the end of the world? (watched 2012 movie recently)


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

As I told some of you in emails. I will release the kit complete. Got some images here , just need to find the time to crop them and showcase them properly.


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

*ReINA)*

payment sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_As I told some of you in emails. I will release the kit complete. Got some images here , just need to find the time to crop them and showcase them properly.

i really dont need any cropped pics to showcase what these look like. what i really need is the hardlines sitting in my engine bay with coolant flowing in them.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*

dont hold your breath.. its been FOREVER


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

seriously no one cares about showing items here!


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_As I told some of you in emails. I will release the kit complete. Got some images here , just need to find the time to crop them and showcase them properly.

April Fools' Day


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_dont hold your breath.. its been FOREVER

People here have been waiting for a billet flange for 6 years.... a complete kit does not take 2 minutes to put together. It takes time and resources.
FWIW the OEM cross over pipe from the dealer is over $180....now imagine taking one of those, cutting it up , media blasting it , welding on some fittings, and repowdercoating it to ensure it is appealing AND (and this is the most important part) keeping it affordable.
On that note, all our billet flanges are now sold.
We have another run being done currently and will be ready by the end of this week.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*

How does the hardline connect to the area near the thermostat housing? Threading? I can't keep waiting for this thing as I'll be installing a turbo this weekend. If you could just pm me what fitting I need then I'll fab something up myself.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (engineerd18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engineerd18t* »_How does the hardline connect to the area near the thermostat housing? Threading? I can't keep waiting for this thing as I'll be installing a turbo this weekend. If you could just pm me what fitting I need then I'll fab something up myself.

it doesn't thread into the block, it push's in. there is an o-ring which i would recommend replacing. the hardline will have 2 points on the block where it's secured. one is on the front, driver side, just before it bends up, the 2nd point is on the driver side just past the coolant head flange. both on the block. you'll need a -8 steel weld on fitting to do the heater lines. 


_Modified by 1.8t67 at 6:24 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (engineerd18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engineerd18t* »_How does the hardline connect to the area near the thermostat housing? Threading? I can't keep waiting for this thing as I'll be installing a turbo this weekend. If you could just pm me what fitting I need then I'll fab something up myself.

I wish you could fab it up yourself but we have been exploring a couple of options to make it cost effective for everyone. Id hate to release a kit to then have to price it over the top.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I wish you could fab it up yourself but we have been exploring a couple of options to make it cost effective for everyone. Id hate to release a kit to then have to price it over the top.

why can't he?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : AN- Coolant Fittings for the heater core *** (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
why can't he?

In reference to the threaded comment.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

anyone know what size hose goes from the coolant hard pipe to the bottom of the flange, (coolant return)


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

5/8" id.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

you rock, thanks


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

any news on the hard lines is this gonna happen this year?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*

When I have updates I will post them up.Who wants flange goodness?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_When I have updates I will post them up.Who wants flange goodness?

Take my name off the list for coolant hardpipe. You people take too long.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_When I have updates I will post them up.Who wants flange goodness?

flanges are not all that cool without the hardlines. kinda sucks to have one without the other.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*

I got mine yesterday!
It's so pretty I think I'm going to keep it on my work desk


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (edisonr)*

pics or i didnt happen.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

pretty sure he means his flange came in


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_pretty sure he means his flange came in

so did mine


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yea ive had mine for about a few weeks now
need more parts before i can start to do anything with it
so for now i have a fancy paper weight at work


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_pretty sure he means his flange came in

That's what I meant


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (edisonr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engineerd18t* »_
Take my name off the list for coolant hardpipe. You people take too long.

Technically the list was there to gauge interest. I am sorry that the hardline is not at the top of our "to do" list as we have literally over 100 customers to service everyday and THOSE are what matter to me.
Its not as simple as grabbing an OEM line, welding on some fittings and voila....thats the easy part. The hard part comes when you have to market it.
You want a hardline? I have 2 in stock - $349 USD.








OEM pieces with welded fittings on them powdercoated black. How many people can afford a hardline for that price or do I need to answer that for you?
Let me work on making this cheaper and you wont be disappointed with the results.

Edison show off the rest of your goodies


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_

You want a hardline? I have 2 in stock - $349 USD.








OEM pieces with welded fittings on them powdercoated black. How many people can afford a hardline for that price or do I need to answer that for you?
Let me work on making this cheaper and you wont be disappointed with the results.

Edison show off the rest of your goodies










holy schit. send me your oem hardline, and i'll make it happen for $80. that includes -10 fitting welded, and re finished. no need for powdercoating. the line is hidden, and doesn't come in contact with anything. if you would like any additional AN fittings on it, add an additional $25/fitting. there are 3 additional nipples that you could potentially add a AN fitting too. just let me know where you want the line terminated at so i know where to place the fitting. highest cost you'd be looking at is $155, and a 3 day turnaround. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as issam would say, BUY, BUY, BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
edit: what SHOULD be your priority is keeping your customers advised. you have lead them in this thread for multiple weeks, in believing you were to make this happen. don't come in like it's a bothersome all of a sudden. people have been patient until the last few days. essentially what they have is a pricey head/coolant sensor adaptor, which forces them to now do without their heater core until you figure out how to come up with a cost effective solution. 
lets be honest, the billet fittings are cool, but worthless if the other end cannot be terminated with a similar fitting. at this point, you're offering 2/3 solution to a non existant problem. $300usd shipped for 2 billet pieces and a housing. you are missing the other 1/3 of the solution. so while you take care of your 100/per day customers, just know there are quite a few HERE who have purchased your cool bits, but no real means of using them, because you don't have a cost effective solution. $300usd for what? pfew. 



_Modified by 1.8t67 at 5:16 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ What he said. I'll have to figure out a complete solution on my own time relatively soon.


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_
so did mine























I can not wait for mine to get here


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_

holy schit. send me your oem hardline, and i'll make it happen for $80. that includes -10 fitting welded, and re finished. no need for powdercoating. the line is hidden, and doesn't come in contact with anything. if you would like any additional AN fittings on it, add an additional $25/fitting. there are 3 additional nipples that you could potentially add a AN fitting too. just let me know where you want the line terminated at so i know where to place the fitting. highest cost you'd be looking at is $155, and a 3 day turnaround. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as issam would say, BUY, BUY, BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
edit: what SHOULD be your priority is keeping your customers advised. you have lead them in this thread for multiple weeks, in believing you were to make this happen. don't come in like it's a bothersome all of a sudden. people have been patient until the last few days. essentially what they have is a pricey head/coolant sensor adaptor, which forces them to now do without their heater core until you figure out how to come up with a cost effective solution. 
lets be honest, the billet fittings are cool, but worthless if the other end cannot be terminated with a similar fitting. at this point, you're offering 2/3 solution to a non existant problem. $300usd shipped for 2 billet pieces and a housing. you are missing the other 1/3 of the solution. so while you take care of your 100/per day customers, just know there are quite a few HERE who have purchased your cool bits, but no real means of using them, because you don't have a cost effective solution. $300usd for what? pfew. 

Jason
thanks for your humble advice but I am not going to get into this on a public forum. I am not in the business of shipping out hardlines all around the world. Those who have bought the billet flanges and fittings are very happy with there units and when a complete kit is done I am such alot more people will be happier. 
For the record call your local dealer and let me know what an OEM hardline costs you








As always thanks for those who have been patient and supportive.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

my engine reinstall time is nowhere on horizon so im not in a hurry. alltho some picsw ould be nice just to keep us happy somewhat.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BiH)*

I know








I am trying to source some used coolant pipes now so if you (or anyone) has for sale please send me a PM


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

so what if people send you there pipes as a core what would the turn around be on this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*

Question regarding the coolant bypass hose and hardline. When the coolant pipes come out they will most likely have a -10 an fitting correct? Would I then be able to run a -10an T fitting so that I could run a line from the bottom of my coolant flange (coolant bypass) back to the hard pipe?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_so what if people send you there pipes as a core what would the turn around be on this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


3 days,


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SkootySkoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_

3 days,









With support from people like you how do I ever find the time to open the office door?









_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_so what if people send you there pipes as a core what would the turn around be on this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got a bunch of cores today so back on track









_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_Question regarding the coolant bypass hose and hardline. When the coolant pipes come out they will most likely have a -10 an fitting correct? Would I then be able to run a -10an T fitting so that I could run a line from the bottom of my coolant flange (coolant bypass) back to the hard pipe?

It will have a 6-AN fitting so that you can connecting this to your billet coolant flange then at the rear it will have a 10-AN for the heater core fittings.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

I can send two cores!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BiH)*

same here....i got one i can send you
pm sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

Check both of your PM's


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

Anybody know the size of the heater core hoses? I got a small hole in the heater core hose and it drains my coolant quite quickly. Any information would help. Thanks


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

not sure exactly buy you can buy my oem heat core lines if you want
wont be needing those anymore


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_not sure exactly buy you can buy my oem heat core lines if you want
wont be needing those anymore









Wasnt trying to buy anything new since im waiting for these hardlines to be completed and dont feel like throwing money away since ill just be replacing them. Could you measure the ID of the hose for me? For some reason I am thinking 1 inch.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SkootySkoo)*

any news on these


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_any news on these 

Waiting on a few more cores and then I will do a formal intro.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

what about longitudinal? where that coolant line will run right in to the trans bellhousing?
YGIM.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*

Bring those over to me Aaron, I'll glue them together for yeah. Plus I'm local.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Sweeeeet! Can't wait 'till they're all done! Gonna look baddass


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Waiting on a few more cores and then I will do a formal intro.









hell yeah, now were talking!!!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SkootySkoo)*

Anyone got any cores from blown motors or whatever?


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

might be able to find some under the "whateverr" category


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SkootySkoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_might be able to find some under the "whateverr" category









" I tried ****ing my motor but it was not lubricated enough now I scored it"


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SkootySkoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_
Wasnt trying to buy anything new since im waiting for these hardlines to be completed and dont feel like throwing money away since ill just be replacing them. Could you measure the ID of the hose for me? For some reason I am thinking 1 inch.

Bump for an answer to his question.


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (engineerd18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engineerd18t* »_
Bump for an answer to his question.

been trying for months to get an answer to this. seems this hose is a mystery so I will be cutting it open and measuring the ID soon.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

why not measure the OD of the hardline to get the ID of the hose? should be the same, right?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SkootySkoo)*

you can use a -10 or -12 in replacement of the hardline. -10 will be plenty, and is WAAAY less on the pocket book. -10=5/8"


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard_Cranium* »_why not measure the OD of the hardline to get the ID of the hose? should be the same, right?


because at the heater flange the hose measures 1 inch, but then tapers down....i do believe 1.8 is right being a 5/8 ID...thats what I am going to PepBoys to get today, 5/8 plastic adapter


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard_Cranium* »_why not measure the OD of the hardline to get the ID of the hose? should be the same, right?


I ended up measuring it today before seeing all of this but I found the OD of the hardline to be .800 (a little over 20mm). The OD of the heater house by the firewall was 1.1" (don't know the ID of either since I don't want to take either off and lose coolant).
I'm hoping you guys have a solution otherwise I'm probably going to figure something out when it's all apart in a week and a half (when school's out).
I might cut off the hardline near the compressor inlet and work around there with flexible heater hose or possible -10 line. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SkootySkoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_
been trying for months to get an answer to this. seems this hose is a mystery so I will be cutting it open and measuring the ID soon.

My apologies
I thought I replied to this TWICE now...
OD of the stock pipe is 20mm with 1mm wall thickness and OD of the side/bypass coolant tubes is 16mm with the same wall thickness.


----------



## turbo-y-zel (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard_Cranium* »_what about longitudinal? where that coolant line will run right in to the trans bellhousing?
YGIM.


x2


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

turbo-y-zel.... and others on the Longitudinal setup. 

this is not hard to do... and this is no thread-jack, just the other side of this problem/solution. 

this is what i faced, and my solution.... Joey made this up for me after we spent some time in ETKA looking for the "right" part number. 

the transverse water pipe hits the trans bellhousing for the 01A/01E family of trans'..... and below, on the red block, the solution we came up with.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like thats going to work out just fine.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Bump for the new vortex and a possible update to this....


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

hell with the new Vortex.  

but i got a bump anyhow..... 

notice the custom INA parts here, as well as custom DJM stuff.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

did you cut your fingers?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

you watch it, or i will take you off my friends list LOL. 


ready to fire it up, BTW..... turbo drain and fan is all that has to go back on.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

that makes me a sad panda


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

bump to add this back to my watched lists


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

so much fabrication...make a kit ISSAM!


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

glimark said:


> bump to add this back to my watched lists


 x2 any update? could I run a tap through the side thermostat housing and elimate the hardline all together with a SS line?


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

Here is my setup:


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

Richard_Cranium said:


> edison, that looks good. i wonder, though, if a 90 off the housing wouldnt give you a more gradual transition to the hardline? to alleviate some of the kink in that line there.


Thanks for the suggestion, I might just trim down the hose. It's not that bad, here is another angle:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

SkootySkoo said:


> x2 any update? could I run a tap through the side thermostat housing and elimate the hardline all together with a SS line?


You could but then you would need to get some sort of fitting FROM the block. Are you familiar with the Skoda WRC set up?


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

INA said:


> You could but then you would need to get some sort of fitting FROM the block. Are you familiar with the Skoda WRC set up?


Do share


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

couldnt you tap the hole with an NPT tap, then run a NPT fitting from the block to an AN fitting then to a ss line?

i know this is prob info you dont wanna help with considering your possibly marketing a hardline, but ive been waiting for 4+ months and cant wait anymore


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

are there any plans in the future for you to make the distribution piece thats inline with the upper rad hose?


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

did this die?


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

Is there a plug to replace the coolant sensor if we aren't running one?


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

Issam i still need that side flange when you get some let me know


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

curious as to the hard line replacement....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

autoxtrem said:


> Issam i still need that side flange when you get some let me know


 Will do Marc.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

zoidmk5 said:


> are there any plans in the future for you to make the distribution piece thats inline with the upper rad hose?


 ???


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

ejg3855 said:


> curious as to the hard line replacement....


 

anything at all?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

SkootySkoo said:


> anything at all?


 Working on it. Getting ready to launch a bunch of new products but I am stretched really thin right now...


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

I need to start saving some cash up.....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Henni said:


> I need to start saving some cash up.....


 We have plenty ready to role.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

INA said:


> Working on it. Getting ready to launch a bunch of new products but I am stretched really thin right now...


 hardline maybe???? what else you got coming =)


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

zoidmk5 said:


> are there any plans in the future for you to make the distribution piece thats inline with the upper rad hose?


 I am with him..oh yeah and hardlines..:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

nebio_b5 said:


> I am with him..oh yeah and hardlines..:thumbup::laugh:


Really sorry for the late update on this. 
Hardlines are being dealt with as we speak.


----------



## xpxhxoxexnxixxx (May 17, 2007)

pmed you about this:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

any good news on the hard lines?


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

updates for the masses


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

Any updates on when the new batch of coolant flange and fittings is gonna be out?


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Finally got my coolant flange. Looks good, Isaam. PM or email (preferred) me when you got some a hardline for me


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hard line, yawn.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

opcorn:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

I really do not have an update for this. Been waiting on an update for a while.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

water lines


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

what fitting is that on top of the oil filter housing? also, got a few more hardlines? lol


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

its the crank case breather fitting


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Do want....:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Boomdaddymack said:


> water lines


Very nice


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

Just ordered both today :~)


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

sledge0001 said:


> Just ordered both today :~)


 which coolant flange did you get? and your gonna like the parts they are crazy good quality:thumbup:


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

INA said:


> FINALLY!
> A Billet Coolant temp sensor housing for the 1.8T 20V motor.Key features include:
> * OEM coolant temp sensor provision
> * 10-AN male fitting for heater core feed. (10-AN to 1/2" push lock fitting can be supplied)
> ...


 

Both items as seen above :~)


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

very nice:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

cant find any of this stuff on your site. i am looking to get the heater core adapters, coolant flange and the hardpipe with an fittings. any info new info on availibility is great


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

vwturbowolf said:


> cant find any of this stuff on your site. i am looking to get the heater core adapters, coolant flange and the hardpipe with an fittings. any info new info on availibility is great


 contact issam with a email and he will get you prices


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Looking to order some fittings and coolant flanges. Can someone pm with info? Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Looking to order some fittings and coolant flanges. Can someone pm with info? Thanks:thumbup:


 PM Sent!


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Think I Can Use That Water-line As A Line For My Awic? 

Or Would I Have Ya Make Me A Custom line?


----------



## fast bunny (Jan 4, 2004)

just to let the guys know, My billet flange is for sale going another route...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## nofearhawk (Aug 6, 2010)

Longitudinal applications? B6 Audi A4 yet? I know I asked before but was wondering if you were working on it. :wave:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

nofearhawk said:


> Longitudinal applications? B6 Audi A4 yet? I know I asked before but was wondering if you were working on it. :wave:


Working on the B6 one currently. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Not sure if its been metnioned but...Can the billet hardline be made like stock one? Meaning keeping all the bungs for the oil cooler and the return from the coolant flange, Only with a -6an fitting for the turbo and a -10 at the end for the heater core.


----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

For some reason all the coolant flange pictures are coming up as broken links. Any possibility you could PM pics of coolant flange? I'm looking to pick one up.


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

bump because I am interested in picking this setup up.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Is it just me unable to see pictures? I would like to order a coolant flange but need to see pictures to make sure how it will work with my setup.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

:sly:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Click here scroll down.


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

when are you gonna have an actual functional website?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GTI0518T32 said:


> when are you gonna have an actual functional website?


We are in talks with another company to farm out the web development side of our business. I (Issam Abed) have never been an e-shop person and have tried to do the e-shop portion numerous times with no luck.
INA's success has always been based on a B2C relationship. If there is a product you want or a product you can think of email us and we will see if we can make it happen but all emails are usually replied within a 12 hour window.

This thread is in dire need of an update....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## banderillero90 (Jun 27, 2008)

--edit--- 
. However I'm not sure if it would be wise to use regular hose clamps on the other end of the stainless steel braided hoses for the supply and return ends. What do you guys think? These other ends are straight metal pipe on the back side of the engine near the firewall and the coolant flange. 

I plan on going big turbo with a bottom mount kit anyway someday so I'm wondering if it's even worth it to go braided at this point. I am also swapping out my heatercore at the same time here.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

back from the dead, are these still being made ?


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> back from the dead, are these still being made ?


 Bump


----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)

INA said:


> We are in talks with another company to farm out the web development side of our business. I (Issam Abed) have never been an e-shop person and have tried to do the e-shop portion numerous times with no luck.
> INA's success has always been based on a B2C relationship. If there is a product you want or a product you can think of email us and we will see if we can make it happen but all emails are usually replied within a 12 hour window.
> 
> This thread is in dire need of an update....


 
Someone needs to start carrying your parts or get a site already!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*INA : Coolant Hardware UPGRADE - Billet coolant flange & fittings*



INA said:


> *** If you are interested in billet coolant components send us an email to [email protected] but as of right now we have pulled this product from the market. The products could not be manufactured in a timely fashion and the quality recieved was not up to our standards so we are in the process of redoing the entire system.
> Send over an email if you have anymore questions. ***


 Nope


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Quote Originally Posted by INA View Post
FINALLY!
A Billet Coolant temp sensor housing for the 1.8T 20V motor.Key features include:
* OEM coolant temp sensor provision
* 10-AN male fitting for heater core feed. (10-AN to 1/2" push lock fitting can be supplied)
* 1/8" NPT fitting for Autometer coolant temp sender
* 1/2" NPT fitting on the bottom for coolant bypass (or other)
NEW PRICING : $189.99 USD + SHIPPING for the COOLANT HOUSING!
Click HERE to place your order online or to simply request for more information.
Tired of coolant hoses being in the way of your compressor inlet? How about banging your head trying to find a neet way to get your heater core to be attractive? Well this is the solution for you.
Beautifully CNC'ed from T6061 said:


> I want this. My Wife's GLI has gone through two of these flanges. I would love to finally get this done. Now, how about a CNC Y coolant expansion hose connector. No plastic and more attractive with silicone hoses.
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this. I know this is a late post, but if these are available, I need the kit.
> ...


----------



## Scullies (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe these guys still make their version 

http://www.jrmfabrication.com/?wpsc-product=billet-coolant-flange


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*INA : Coolant Hardware UPGRADE - Billet coolant flange & fittings*

Closed by request of INA


----------

